# Happy Thanksgiving!



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2007)

as a little bit of thanks...any classified ads posted from now (145ish pm eastern time) through to the end of the holiday weekend are absolutely free!

member or no...for sale...for rent...doesnt matter.  Post as many as you want! (within reason you broker types =) )

any ads placed from now till sunday night are free.

Click here to Place a new classified ad now!


and happy thanksgiving from TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 26, 2007)

looks like we had nearly 200 ads placed during this turkey day special!

Hope everyone had a good one!


----------

